
Lazy load images without JavaScript - fvitas
https://medium.com/@filipvitas/lazy-load-images-with-zero-javascript-2c5bcb691274
======
zichy
I hate this type of article. The headline is "Lazy load images with zero
Javascript", so I naturally expect to read about a technique which makes that
possible.

First of all, the author shows two techniques _with_ JavaScript (by the way:
please do not use screenshots of code instead of actual text snippets). Then
he explains that Chrome 70 can natively lazy load images when enabling a
hidden flag. How could that be helpful?

~~~
h2onock
Thanks, saved me a click!

------
karmakaze
Good tip about lqip/sqip for image placeholders.

